# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Indici di bilancio

## nadia

Se vuoi fare bella figura come consulente nei confronti dei tuoi clienti devi dare qualcosa in più...
Ad esempio analizzare il bilancio, fare grafici, calcolare indici...
Tutto facilissimo con il nostro software, studiato appositamente dai nostri tecnici in modo che sia facile da utilizzare, in modo che proprio tutti i nostri utenti riescano a fare un figurone! :-)
E' tutto guidato, basta inserire i dati di bilancio e viene fuori una maxi relazione, guarda di cosa si tratta: http://www.commercialistatelematico....2/brochure.pdf

----------


## paolab

io lo uso, è formidabile!

----------


## roby

i commercialisti non possono più pensare di soddisfare il cliente solo con la tenuta della contabilità, con la registrazione delle fatture... i tempi sono cambiati, occorre differenziarsi dagli altri, occorre dare di più al cliente.
occorre dare consigli su come gestire l'azienda...
ecco perchè sono importanti questi nuovi software, che costano pochissimo, sono semplici, e con l'inserimento di pochi dati consentono di avere a disposizione gli strumenti per fare il salto di qualità nella consulenza al cliente.
quali? 
ad esempio indici di bilancio: Analisi di Bilancio 
o
simulation: Simulation: il software per la riorganizzazione aziendale

----------

